# MiC (delivered December 2020) have OBD connector on driver side footwell



## nunojpg (Jan 20, 2021)

I was checking if my car had the footwell lights physically present and I ended up noticing the usually empty space for the OBD connector is actually equipped in this car.










I haven't done any probing, I just know a OBD adapter powers up but Scan My Tesla does not read any data.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Yes. Tesla has published the pinout for these, below. CAN is in the standard location.

Unfortunately these get their own dedicated OBD can bus, so tesla can put any data they want on it...or none.

I have yet to find anyone who is able to take a log to see what is there. The usual OBDlink etc adapters should work.


----------

